# trading gooden?



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

what would you guys expect to get for him? and whats the chances he's traded before the season starts?


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

I dont know what the Magic could get , but I would happy to see him go! He is a natural loser, he has a loosing attitude. God awful at defense, extremely selfish on offense, lazy!


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Where do you get natural loser? He's been a winner everywhere, except last season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> what would you guys expect to get for him? and whats the chances he's traded before the season starts?


I have no idea who they could get for him. Rumors say Gooden and DeClerq could be traded, but I dont know how much they could get for those two.

I think Gooden is a good player and still has potential to be very good. The problem in trading him is that he plays PF, and only PF, and that position is the most loaded in the league. Most teams already have 2 or 3 PFs. Because of that, I just cant imagine Orlando getting much value in return for him.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewDaGreat</b>!
> Where do you get natural loser? He's been a winner everywhere, except last season.


 I am sorry you have my regards for being a Gooden fan! 

Gooden gets slaped all over the place like a rag doll on defense. He can't even guard back ups. He lost with Memphis and got the boot from there because Hubbie Brown didnt like his selfishness and lack off defense!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> 
> 
> I am sorry you have my regards for being a Gooden fan!
> ...


He got the boot from there because Memphis was offered Mike Miller and the team already had their starting PF in Gasol and another guy with potential in Swift.

If you've got 3 good players at one position and need another position and can get it, you trade.

Gooden is not nearly as bad of a player as you make him out to be.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: trading gooden?*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I have no idea who they could get for him. Rumors say Gooden and DeClerq could be traded, but I dont know how much they could get for those two.
> ...


That's why I really think we're going to send him to Seattle. The Sonics have loved Gooden for a long time, and would love to get their hands on him. With Ray Allen possibly on his way out, Cuttino Mobley could make sense for them as well. If we package Mobley and Gooden to Seattle, I think we could pry Rashard Lewis from them. They'd be willing to move Lewis, especially since it would enable Vladimir Radmanovic to play his natural position, small forward.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: trading gooden?*



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> That's why I really think we're going to send him to Seattle. The Sonics have loved Gooden for a long time, and would love to get their hands on him. With Ray Allen possibly on his way out, Cuttino Mobley could make sense for them as well. If we package Mobley and Gooden to Seattle, I think we could pry Rashard Lewis from them. They'd be willing to move Lewis, especially since it would enable Vladimir Radmanovic to play his natural position, small forward.


I wouldnt mind Lewis in Orlando. My only question then would be who would start at SG? Orlando could go with Nelson and Francis and i'm not sure they want to do that.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldnt mind Lewis in Orlando. My only question then would be who would start at SG? Orlando could go with Nelson and Francis and i'm not sure they want to do that.


Yeah, that was my plan, moving Francis over to the 2 and starting Nelson right away. It's risky, I know, but I'm thinking that Grant Hill could really help the situation with his offensive versatility. A lineup of Hill-Francis-Lewis-Howard-Foyle/Cato would work offensively, and would enable Francis to guard point guards and either Lewis or Hill to guard the shooting guard, which shouldn't be much of a stretch. It's not a lineup I would start, or use a lot, but if the backcourt of Nelson and Francis starts becoming a huge problem defensively, we could use a lineup like that periodically.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Gooden may not be with the Magic much longer. I read in the paper today the Magic are trying to put a package together to get Caron Butler. The package includes Gooden, and Declerq.

I dont know much about Caron Butler but I would much rather have him on the team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> Gooden may not be with the Magic much longer. I read in the paper today the Magic are trying to put a package together to get Caron Butler. The package includes Gooden, and Declerq.
> 
> I dont know much about Caron Butler but I would much rather have him on the team.


Which paper did you read that in? I'd like Butler because in addition to being a good offensive player, he's a great perimeter defender and rebounder. My only concern would be that he's also a little undersized, which could give us a starting lineup that would include Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley and Caron Butler, who are 6-3, 6-4 and 6-7 respectively. Just something to keep in mind...


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Which paper did you read that in? I'd like Butler because in addition to being a good offensive player, he's a great perimeter defender and rebounder. My only concern would be that he's also a little undersized, which could give us a starting lineup that would include Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley and Caron Butler, who are 6-3, 6-4 and 6-7 respectively. Just something to keep in mind...


 Daytona News Journal. I think it would be a great trade.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: trading gooden?*



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> That's why I really think we're going to send him to Seattle. The Sonics have loved Gooden for a long time, and would love to get their hands on him. With Ray Allen possibly on his way out, Cuttino Mobley could make sense for them as well. If we package Mobley and Gooden to Seattle, I think we could pry Rashard Lewis from them. They'd be willing to move Lewis, especially since it would enable Vladimir Radmanovic to play his natural position, small forward.


Gooden to SEA makes a lot of sense. He can reunite with his college buddy, Collison, although I don't know if they would be on the court at the same time a lot (both are 4's and only 4's). I don't think Mobley makes much sense though, although as the Sonics need a perimeter defender, not a selfish, high-scoring and talented 2.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: trading gooden?*



> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> Gooden to SEA makes a lot of sense. He can reunite with his college buddy, Collison, although I don't know if they would be on the court at the same time a lot (both are 4's and only 4's). I don't think Mobley makes much sense though, although as the Sonics need a perimeter defender, not a selfish, high-scoring and talented 2.


If not Mobley, who else could we package with Gooden to get Lewis, assuming only Francis is untouchable?


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Caron Butler cannot be had for a guy like Drew Gooden.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: trading gooden?*



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> If not Mobley, who else could we package with Gooden to get Lewis, assuming only Francis is untouchable?


I'd say that Francis and Dwight Howard are both untouchable.
We can't really package Mobley or Cato anywhere I believe for the next 2 months because they were just traded for (but what about in Rasheed Wallace's case?), luckily if this is true then because we traded so early they can be packaged off by September in order to still be on the roster before the season.
I would rather have Butler than Lewis, just because I think his price is lower at the moment and he's a better defender. Both are significant upgrades though, but Butler seems more versatile too, playing the 2 or the 3. I'm not sure about Lewis' ability to to do that.
What would it take to get Butler though, I'm positive he's available, but I think his cost is a bit higher than just Gooden. Miami is looking for a big man/point guard because they're pretty much set with Wade and Odom at the swing positions. Odom is a player that could slide to the 3 in order to put Gooden at 4.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I think the only people the Magic are shopping at this point in time are Gooden and Declercq as a package. 

I doubt we move Cato or Mobley unless we can get Ray Allen and sign Foyle.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Apparetnly the Magic are offering Gooden and Declerg for Caron Butler


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Apparetnly the Magic are offering Gooden and Declerg for Caron Butler


Here's the link. If this goes through, I really think we have a nice team to build around. Of course, I dunno whether the Heat would accept this, but they do have a jam at the wing positions, and need some help on the block.
That gives the Magic a nice roster, if it went through and we didn't trade for anyone significant.
5 - Cato
4 - Howard
3 - Butler
2 - Mobley
1 - Francis
With Bogans, Nelson and others coming off the bench.
It does leave us extremely bare at the 4 though if Howard can't handle starting straight away.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hill would start over Butler if he is a healthy.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CB4</b>!
> Caron Butler cannot be had for a guy like Drew Gooden.


Why not? Both had disappointing seasons following their impressive rookie seasons, both are on the trading block, and both would be better fits on the other team. What makes Caron Butler have more value than Drew Gooden? If anything, Butler may have slightly more value than Gooden, but nothing that couldn't be made up for by DeClercq or even Bogans, although I don't really want to trade Bogans.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The trade doesn't work cap wise.

Allen and Butler for Gooden does work cap wise. I'm guessing the Magic would throw in a 2nd round pick as well.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> The trade doesn't work cap wise.
> 
> Allen and Butler for Gooden does work cap wise. I'm guessing the Magic would throw in a 2nd round pick as well.


I noticed that too, and I looked at it yesterday, it would have to be something like Gooden and DeClercq for Butler, Samaki Walker, Malik Allen and Bimbo Coles or something like that. I don't think it's going to work out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Why not? Both had disappointing seasons following their impressive rookie seasons, both are on the trading block, and both would be better fits on the other team. What makes Caron Butler have more value than Drew Gooden? If anything, Butler may have slightly more value than Gooden, but nothing that couldn't be made up for by DeClercq or even Bogans, although I don't really want to trade Bogans.


I agree. I dont think Butler has more value than Gooden. And in this case, swapping those two would fill needs for both teams. Miami needs a true starting PF and Orlando needs another SF to either start or backup Hill if healthy.

Both guys had decent rookie years and disappointing second seasons and both guy have talent and potential but also weaknesses or shortcomings in their games.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I noticed that too, and I looked at it yesterday, it would have to be something like Gooden and DeClercq for Butler, Samaki Walker, Malik Allen and Bimbo Coles or something like that. I don't think it's going to work out.


If the trade goes down, Declercq wouldn't be moved. It would be Gooden and probably a future 2nd round pick for Allen and Butler.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Being that this rumored trade has only been reported in the Daytona Beach News Journal, I'd be pretty skeptical in believing it at this point.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

truthfully i would hate to see Odom move at the 3 spot, he would be too slow as SF.

I hope the rumor is not tue because i had some hopes that this season he will play the same as he was in the playoffs.

Gooden doesnt seem that bad he did well in his first playoff series and killen the heat last season with his offense.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Yikes! I would not Butler on this team. As much as Gooden's stock may be down right now, I would not be willing to trade him for Butler. The last thing we need is another starter who looks to score first, especially one as horribly inefficient as Butler. As it stands now, we already have two starters that are possession hoggers (Mobley, Francis). We don't need another scorer at the 3 spot. I really wouldn't mind simply leaving Garrity in there. He's still a horrible liability on the defensive end, but it shouldn't be *as* bad now that there is a half decent defensive presence down low with Cato. On offense, he'll be a real bonus as one of the premier three point shooters, and he should resume his old role of shooting the open jays that will be created by the penetration of Francis and Mobley.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yikes! I would not Butler on this team. As much as Gooden's stock may be down right now, I would not be willing to trade him for Butler. The last thing we need is another starter who looks to score first, especially one as horribly inefficient as Butler. As it stands now, we already have two starters that are possession hoggers (Mobley, Francis). We don't need another scorer at the 3 spot. I really wouldn't mind simply leaving Garrity in there. He's still a horrible liability on the defensive end, but it shouldn't be *as* bad now that there is a half decent defensive presence down low with Cato. On offense, he'll be a real bonus as one of the premier three point shooters, and he should resume his old role of shooting the open jays that will be created by the penetration of Francis and Mobley.


Butler does NOT look to score first. He's a good all-around player, a team player, and also an effecient scorer. But he's nowhere close to Francis.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> Butler does NOT look to score first. He's a good all-around player, a team player, and also an effecient scorer. But he's nowhere close to Francis.


How is someone who shot 38% last season, and barely 40% for his career, not to mention under 30% from 3-point range both last season and for his career an efficient scorer?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Butler is not an efficient scorer but he also doesn't look to score first necessarily. On the Magic he would be a good defender on the wing and a decent third/fourth option on offense. Like I said in another thread, I like Gooden for Butler and Malik Allen. Another Gooden trade I like is Gooden for Radmonivic and filler.


----------



## kapatain_drifter (Apr 28, 2003)

LachlanWood, Caron Butler is not a player you want in your rebuilding process. He's lethargic, a poor shooter and his form has plummetted from that of his rookie year. I think the Magic should look to bring in a veteran instead at the SF position, they already have Grant Hill, but an on court leader would be needed. Francis still hasn't matured, and even though all you magic fans are optimistic I think any team with Francis as the leader will be in disarray.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Caron is a great defender, rebounder, and team player

dont look at his stats last year, they are meaningless. He came back too early from knee surgery, and struggled because of not being ready. When he finally turned around the latter part of the season, is coincidently when we went on our run and fought all the way up to 4th in the east.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> Caron is a great defender, rebounder, and team player
> 
> dont look at his stats last year, they are meaningless. He came back too early from knee surgery, and struggled because of not being ready. When he finally turned around the latter part of the season, is coincidently when we went on our run and fought all the way up to 4th in the east.


As a Heat fan, would you do that trade though?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> As a Heat fan, would you do that trade though?


yes. An athletic 6-10, 6-10, 7 ft frontcourt (If we sign Blount as highly rumored) with decent depth with Grant and Haslem would be hard to pass up.

we would look like
Wade, Alston (full lle)
EJ, Wright
Odom, Beasley or Freije
Gooden, Grant, Haslem
Blount (full mle), Grant 

This would be Rileys type of long team. All multitalented and versatile, and all run the floor well.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> How is someone who shot 38% last season, and barely 40% for his career, not to mention under 30% from 3-point range both last season and for his career an efficient scorer?


Maybe efficient scorer was the wrong term. Actually it was. But you can't judge him by looking at his stats. They're not exactly pretty. However, when he's healthy, he's a full team player who really helps the team. He earns a lot his points by driving hard to the rack and opening it up for other teammates. He's not the type who just stands there and shoots.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kapatain_drifter</b>!
> LachlanWood, Caron Butler is not a player you want in your rebuilding process. He's lethargic, a poor shooter and his form has plummetted from that of his rookie year. I think the Magic should look to bring in a veteran instead at the SF position, they already have Grant Hill, but an on court leader would be needed. Francis still hasn't matured, and even though all you magic fans are optimistic I think any team with Francis as the leader will be in disarray.


I think he is something that Orlando really needs. He seems to me to be a real gritty and tough guy. Like Jameer Nelson, I think he's got a little bit of a chip on his shoulder. And right now, Orlando has Dwight Howard, Varejao, and Garrity to play PF. If Grant Hill cant return healthy, Orlando's only real option at SF is Bogans. No matter what, Bogans is not as good of a player as Butler.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> yes. An athletic 6-10, 6-10, 7 ft frontcourt (If we sign Blount as highly rumored) with decent depth with Grant and Haslem would be hard to pass up.
> ...


I noticed a couple of things looking at this team. One, do you really think Alston will settle for the LLE? Two, if Jones or Odom goes down you guys are screwed, there's no depth at the wing (BTW, don't try to bump Gooden to the 3, just ask Magic/Grizz fans).


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I noticed a couple of things looking at this team. One, do you really think Alston will settle for the LLE? Two, if Jones or Odom goes down you guys are screwed, there's no depth at the wing (BTW, don't try to bump Gooden to the 3, just ask Magic/Grizz fans).


he has said he cares about the number of years on his contract more than just the money. He wants to know where he will be for years to come, and he likes Miami. We coud offer him the full LLE over many years, and if he doesnt accept, too bad

Second, the magic of versatilty

If EJ goes down, we go with

Alston
Wade
Odom
Gooden
Blount

Odom could play some pg and wade as well when alston is on the bench

if Odom goes down, we go with

Alston
Wade
EJ
Gooden
Blount


anyway, what depth did we have before at the wings. We had the same backups there that we did before, so we would be in the same boat there as before, just with a better frontcourt imo. The only bench player i didnt have in this lineup from last year was Rasual, ahd he looks to be gone anyway


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

I didn't mean Butler was a ballhog type player, cause he isn't. He clearly felt comfortable taking a backseat to Wade and Odom in the playoffs, from what I've seen. However, he is a player whose clear strength is to score. His rebounding is average for the position. He's an average passer. His defense is claimed to be extraordinary by Heat fans, but I didn't really see it in this year's playoffs, nor do the numbers support it. And for a player whose main trait is scoring, he isn't a particularly efficient one. Even last year, when he was healthy, he put up pedestrian percentages. When you have two other better scorers on your team, I'm not sure you want scoring at a low clip to be the strength of another position.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic need to see if they can sign Jackson 1st. If they can do that, then they have no need for Butler and should think about keeping Gooden at that point. If they can't sign Jackson, then they should probably trade Gooden for Butler and Allen. That works cap wise, give the Magic a nice young SF and a decent backup PF. 

If they do that, unless they can sign a good player for the MLE, they might as well just save the money.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> I didn't mean Butler was a ballhog type player, cause he isn't. He clearly felt comfortable taking a backseat to Wade and Odom in the playoffs, from what I've seen. However, he is a player whose clear strength is to score. His rebounding is average for the position. He's an average passer. His defense is claimed to be extraordinary by Heat fans, but I didn't really see it in this year's playoffs, nor do the numbers support it. And for a player whose main trait is scoring, he isn't a particularly efficient one. Even last year, when he was healthy, he put up pedestrian percentages. When you have two other better scorers on your team, I'm not sure you want scoring at a low clip to be the strength of another position.


caron's main trait is not scoring. caron is great at filling the holes the team needs to win. imho, he was our second best player in the playoffs after wade.

we were undersized, thanks to him we outrebounded the pacers and the hornets. caron averaged 8.5 per game throughout the playoffs.

as for defense, the stats do show, he averaged 2.15 steals per game.

offensively, he scored 13ppg, not bad for a forth option behind jones, wade, and odom, shooting only 39% (33% vs indiana because he was guarded by the defensive player of the year).

and this, for a player who is entering his first postseason and had to adjust to his new role as an all-round player after being the Heat's MVP the previous season, and causing our team chemistry to be talked all over the league, that's gotta count for something for him being a team player.

i like the gooden for butler trade, only because it fits both teams, but as for individual players, i can not compare because i watch caron so much more, but that does not give me a reason to bash drew like u bashed caron.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Looks like the Caron Butler-Drew Gooden rumors were precisely that -- *rumors.*
Word Tuesday was there was nothing to rumors that has the Heat talking to the Magic about trading Butler for power forward Drew Gooden... 
It's a shame, I thought that the deal worked out well for us (that is, until we had signed Turkoglu to our MLE).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think it's time to re-address this issue, now that we're getting closer to the season, Gooden is still in an Orlando uniform, but likely to be dealt before the start of the season. Weisbrod has hinted that he is shopping Gooden. With Miami dealing Butler in the Shaq deal, who are some possible trading partners for Gooden and what are some possible deals?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I think it's time to re-address this issue, now that we're getting closer to the season, Gooden is still in an Orlando uniform, but likely to be dealt before the start of the season. Weisbrod has hinted that he is shopping Gooden. With Miami dealing Butler in the Shaq deal, who are some possible trading partners for Gooden and what are some possible deals?


Well, Ballscientist suggests Gooden and DeClerq to Houston for Clarence Weatherspoon. :laugh: 

Honestly, I kind of think Gooden will be with Orlando next season. I really dont see what we could get for him that is any good. If we trade him we'll be looking for a big guy because we've already got some good guards (assuming DeShawn is re-signed) and SF is loaded. So what we really need right now is a backup C, but Gooden is probably too good to trade for a backup C and even if we do, then we basically need a backup PF unless Varejao will be playing.

So I dont see Gooden being traded. I think he will be starting the season at PF.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Ballscientist suggests Gooden and DeClerq to Houston for Clarence Weatherspoon. :laugh:
> ...


If we trade for a starting quality center(Erick Dampier sign and trade?) we could use Cato off the bench at the PF and C positions. Dampier would really be a good fit for us. His rebounding ability would be great for starting the fast break which we hope to run. My only concern with trading for him would be that if he gets a big contract after his good season last year and goes back to mediocrity and exhibits laziness, we could be stuck with two guys in Cato and Dampier who have to potential to be lazy, overpaid cancers. Not that I necessarily think it would happen, but it wouldn't be a good situation if it did occur.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> If we trade for a starting quality center(Erick Dampier sign and trade?) we could use Cato off the bench at the PF and C positions. Dampier would really be a good fit for us. His rebounding ability would be great for starting the fast break which we hope to run. My only concern with trading for him would be that if he gets a big contract after his good season last year and goes back to mediocrity and exhibits laziness, we could be stuck with two guys in Cato and Dampier who have to potential to be lazy, overpaid cancers. Not that I necessarily think it would happen, but it wouldn't be a good situation if it did occur.


I am beginning to think it might be better to just hold onto Gooden for now. Getting Dampier concerns me because it would be a sign and trade and giving Damp a 5-6 yr contract could come back to bite us in the tooshy.

Might be better off starting and showcasing Gooden this year while Howard learns the ropes and see if his value for future trades can increase. Maybe even trade him this season before the deadline, but give him good mins at PF and see what he can do.

I wanna see Howard playing big mins right off the bat, but it might not be the best for him. We've all seen what big mins and starting did for Steven Hunter's career. Ofcourse Howard is already way better than Hunter, but hey ... i'm rambling ..


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think it might be better to just hold onto Gooden for now. Getting Dampier concerns me because it would be a sign and trade and giving Damp a 5-6 yr contract could come back to bite us in the tooshy.
> ...


I've always been a pretty big supporter of Gooden since he came to Orlando, and felt that signing Juwan Howard has turned out to be the worst thing the Magic could've possibly done last season. Gooden tried to do way too much when he was out on the court last season, and honestly now that one Howard is out and another is in, I see Gooden doing the same things this season that he did last season trying to show why he should be playing over Dwight. Trying way too hard, being a black hole on offense, a non-factor on defense and maybe even a cancer in the locker room. With that said, I do not want to go into the season with just Dwight Howard and maybe Anderson Varejao at the PF spot, that's just a disaster waiting to happen. If we do trade Gooden, we have to get a PF, maybe not even as the centerpoint of the deal, but maybe a throwin that is capable of giving us some quality minutes there.


----------

